

New leaks: British intel’s direct-from-fiber taps “worse than the US” - glitchdout
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/new-leaks-british-intels-direct-from-fiber-taps-worse-than-the-us/

======
glitchdout
> You are in an enviable position - have fun and make the most of it

So they openly encourage their employees to eavesdrop as they wish. Like
listening in on phone sex and spying on their exes and neighbours.

This makes me sick.

